# ما هو الصوم في المسيحية.؟



## البـتول (2 يناير 2010)

اريد أن اعرف مزيد من المعلومات حول الصوم في المسحية
وشكراً


----------



## Kiril (2 يناير 2010)

الصيام
انقطاعي عن الطعام لمدة معينة
و الاخر عن المأكولات الحيوانية "تشبها بأدم و حواء في جنة عدن"
لأنهم كانوا يأكلون من النباتات فقط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

الصيام في المسيحيه كما ذكر لكي الاخ الكريم و انا فعلا مكنتش عارفه الكيفيه بالظبط انا كمان انا كنت عارفه اوقات بس او من تقليد لتقليد ازاي فجبتي سؤالي

ولكنه قد يختلف من تقليد لاخر فحسب التقليد يكون الصوم 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

الصوم تقريبا ثلثي ايام السنة عند المسيحي 
و له تقاليد معينة مثلا صيام العيد الصغير بكون من الساعة 12 بداية اليوم الي الساعة 3 ضهرا و بعد الساعة تلاتة بيكون فقط على منتجات نباتية 
و في صيام عيد الكبير من بداية اليوم الساعة 12 الى غروب الشمس و بعدين على المنتجات النباتية كمان ما عدا اخر ايبوع بكون الصيام على الخبز و الملح 
و صيام السيدة العذراء بكون من بداية اليوم اي الساعة 12 للساعة 12 ظهرا و بعدين ع المنتجات النباتية 
وعندك لسا الكثير من الايام و لا ننسى اربعاء و جمعة على مدى الاسبوع و كمان صيام الرسل و غيره كتير

بس اهم شي هو الصوم عن الخطيئة لانو شو بدو يفيدك الصيام عن الاكل و انت لم تصومي عن الخطيئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

دا الصيام الارثوذوكسي يا طحبوش مش كدا؟


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

صحيح لانو بيتبع لصيام الاجداد و لم يتغير


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

بس ايامه كتيره اوي


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

اه بس كام بقالو ربنا بيهتم بابنائو 
و الله عطانا الحياة 
و ارسل ابنه الوحيد عشان ينقذنا 
و لو صومنا كل ايام حياتنا مش هنوفي


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

و ياتروث ما حدش يجبرك تصوميها دي حاجة بينك و بين ربنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> و ياتروث ما حدش يجبرك تصوميها دي حاجة بينك و بين ربنا


 

:smi411: انت زعلت:smil8:


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

لا يا تروث انت ازاي فهمتيها اني زعلت بس كتبت الجملة دي عشان انو ما فيش قصاص ارضي على الي ما يصوم كل الحاجة انو بيخسر بركة الصيام 

و بعدين معقول ازعل منك و انت ما عملتيش حاجة بالعكس هنا للاسئلة 
و بحياتك لا تفتكري اني بزعل من السؤال و بعدين هو انت عملت ايه حتى ازعل 

يخرب بيتك ههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه خلاص و لا يهمك مافيناش زعل ههههههههه مهما اختلفنا لاهوتيا ههههههه حلو الكلام الكبير دا هنتفصل في الاخر

ربنا يقدرك و يقدر كل الارثوذوكس الكرام عالصيام كما فعل الاباء الاولين و ان ينالوا بركته

بس فعلا سؤال حلو لاني كنت اعرف اوقات الصيام و مواقف التقاليد الثلاث الكريمه منه لكن مش عارفه بيتعمل ازاي

و شكرا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*عيب يا ولاد العبوا بشويش
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

اه هنتفصل يا مولكا في الاخر 

ههههههههه

خلاص نصفي خلافاتنا الاهوتيه في الرسائل الخاصه

خلافات ايه بس هههههههههه 

خلاص مافيش مشاكل خالص

سلام و نعمه


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

مولكا هههههههههههههه انت يا ابني اخرتك على ايدي انت و اكس مسلم و ابن الملك هههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *عيب يا ولاد العبوا بشويش*


 
هههههههههه 
:36_11_13:


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

البـتول قال:


> اريد أن اعرف مزيد من المعلومات حول الصوم في المسحية


 

الصوم اساسا فلسفة ، آخر حاجة فيها الاكل 
فاذا قلت ان الصوم هو الانقطاع عن الاكل فقط ، فقد سقط منك ان تفهم ما هو الصوم .

6 أليس هذا صوما اختاره حل قيود الشر.فك عقد النير واطلاق المسحوقين احرارا وقطع كل نير.
7 اليس ان تكسر للجائع خبزك وان تدخل المساكين التائهين الى بيتك.اذا رأيت عريانا ان تكسوه وان لا تتغاضى عن لحمك
8 حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك وتنبت صحتك سريعا ويسير برك امامك ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك.
9 حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب.تستغيث فيقول هانذا.ان نزعت من وسطك النير والايماء بالاصبع وكلام الاثم
10 وانفقت نفسك للجائع واشبعت النفس الذليلة يشرق في الظلمة نورك ويكون ظلامك الدامس مثل الظهر
11 ويقودك الرب على الدوام ويشبع في الجدوب نفسك وينشط عظامك فتصير كجنة ريا وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه.
12 ومنك تبنى الخرب القديمة.تقيم اساسات دور فدور فيسمونك مرمم الثغرة مرجع المسالك للسكنى
13 ان رددت عن السبت رجلك عن عمل مسرتك يوم قدسي ودعوت السبت لذة ومقدس الرب مكرما واكرمته عن عمل طرقك وعن ايجاد مسرتك والتكلم بكلامك
14 فانك حينئذ تتلذذ بالرب واركبك على مرتفعات الارض واطعمك ميراث يعقوب ابيك لان فم الرب تكلم

(اشعياء 58: 5 - 14)

نشرح والا مفهومة ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مولكا هههههههههههههه انت يا ابني اخرتك على ايدي انت و اكس مسلم و ابن الملك هههه


 ليه .....  دا انا بحبك يا طحبوش
:smil11:


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

والله الي يحب التاني يسأل عليه ههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

مفهومه(فانك حينئذ تتلذذ بالرب واركبك على مرتفعات الارض واطعمك ميراث يعقوب ابيك لان فم الرب تكلم
)

ان الصائم يكون تلذذه بالله و بمعيته لانها خيرا عن الطعام في تلك الايام...جميل الرد

فيه صيام اليومين الايام دي مش كدا

ربنا يمنحكم بركته

سلام و نعمه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

كتر السلام يقل المعرفه

الردود هتتحذف دلوقت


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> مفهومه(فانك حينئذ تتلذذ بالرب واركبك على مرتفعات الارض واطعمك ميراث يعقوب ابيك لان فم الرب تكلم
> )
> 
> ان الصائم يكون تلذذه بالله و بمعيته لانها خيرا عن الطعام في تلك الايام...جميل الرد
> ...


 

مش ده قصدي ، انا اتكلم عن ما هو الصوم ، وليس فوائد الصوم !!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

احب اضيف حاجة 
هل تعرفين ان الصوم قوي جدا جدا وفعالة جدا جدا ؟؟؟؟​ 
Matt 17:21 
وَأَمَّا هذَا الْجِنْسُ فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ». ​
المقصود هو الارواح الشريرة اى ابليس وجنوده..​ 
فى اوقات الصيام تشتعل روح الله فينا .. ويعمل معنا​Acts 13:2
وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ، قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ:«أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ». ​


لان وقت الصيام هو وقت انسحاق امام الله .. وعلامة خضوع امام الله ( وكأننا بنقول لله .. انا مش هممنى العالم بشهواته .. انا يهمنى انت وبس )​ 
هل تعرفين قصة نقل جبل المقطم ...؟؟؟ تظهر بها قوة الصوم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=955​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

اهاااااااااااااااااااا فهمت دلوقتييييييييييي

موضوع قيم


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

من الاقوال عن الصيام
"بالصوم و الصلاة يرحمنا الله"
"هذا الجنس <الارواح الشريرة> لا يخرج الا بالصوم و الصلاة"


----------

